# Deleted My Clippings, Now All Books have blank pages with "My Clippings" in Top



## restmin (Feb 22, 2010)

Today I plugged in via USB and copied My clippings to my computer to take notes, edit, etc. for a book i am writing. I saved a new "My Clippings.txt" and added that back to the Kindle, thinking I would just have a blank file to start out. I purchased some books and they all showed up. But no matter what book I choose, purchased or free samples, or older books I was reading, I get a blank page and in the top left corner it says "my clippings." it has dots all the way across the bottom and says location is 123 or so. but when I "go to beginning" I get the same page.

i looked up "help" and realized I shouldn't have added back a blank my clippings.txt so I deleted that via usb, went into kindle, synced, it was still showing up. deleted it under content manager. synced again. Still, books just show blank pages. My husband showed me how to disconnect hardware manually on computer, to make sure it was really disconnecting, I also deleted the old file from the recycle bin.

HELP! All my books are blank and I have tons of research to do Wed. not to mention I missed my "relaxing reading hour" tonight 

I have kindle first generation.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've read your description of what happened three times, and I am still very confused.

However, my suggestion is to backup the file that you have your notes in, and delete all of My Clippings files that are on your Kindle via USB.

Then do a hard reset of your Kindle by plugging it it, popping off the back cover, and holding the reset button in until it restarts.

If everything is back to normal then, go ahead and add your text file(s) back in, but rename them to something other than My Clippings.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

I dont' completely understand either.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Did you also delete the "My Clippings.mbp" file?  I think there is one, if you've opened the "My Clippings" file.  Delete it, if you didn't already.  

This happened to me one time, and I also had to do a reset to get everything working again.


----------

